# prendre en compte



## bergamote

Bonjour,

Comment diriez-vous "prendre en compte" dans cette phrase ?

« Éviter de faire mal à autrui, c'est décider d'étendre la considération que l'on a pour ses propres intérêts à ceux d'autrui. Et qu'est-ce qui doit déterminer de qui on **prendra en compte** les intérêts ? »

Merci d'avance.
B.


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Buenas tardes, bonjour,

Tout simplement: _tomar en cuenta, de quién se tomará en cuenta_

Au revoir, hasta luego


----------



## Jalisco07

Hola. Salut!

Tengo una consulta con respecto a "prendre en compte" en otro contexto y agradecería alguna guía.
Contexto: "[...] la prise en compte effective par l'industrie et par le commerce des tendances névrotiques de cette classe a donné a notre actuelle civilsation son aspect original de 'société du spectacle'."

Mi traducción (creo que se puede mejorar): "la asunción por la industria y por el comercio de las tendencias neuróticas de esta clase ha dado a nuestra civilización actual su peculiar aspecto de 'sociedad del espectáculo'."

Merci. Gracias.


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Buenas noches, bonne nuit,

La _asunción _está muy bien.

Si quieres otra idea:
_- la valoración efectiva/ práctica_

Au revoir, hasta luego


----------



## MariaFda

NUEVA PREGUNTA​
Hola!!

No se si he usado correctamente la expresion de la siguiente frase: 

''Après le diagnostic initial, *et en prenant en compte les observations* dérivées des audits réalisés aux systèmes, on a suivi la méthode SWOT pour faire l'analyse de l'état de l’organisme''

Agradezco su colaboracion


----------



## Keiria

¡Hola MariaFda!
   Me parece que si el sujeto del verbo principal y el del gerundio es el mismo se utiliza el "en + gerundio" si no solo el gerundio. 
   Como en tu caso quien tiene en cuenta las observaciones y quien sigue el método es el mismo grupo de personas ("on"), yo diría que tu frase está bien.


----------



## Tina.Irun

MariaFda said:


> Hola!!
> 
> No se si he usado correctamente la expresion de la siguiente frase:
> 
> ''Après le diagnostic initial, *et en prenant en compte les observations* dérivées des audits réalisés aux systèmes, on a suivi la méthode SWOT pour faire l'analyse de l'état de l’organisme''
> 
> Agradezco su colaboracion


 
Cambiaría la coma: et, .en...              Si se puede, evitar "on".

Otra posibilidad: et, compte tenu des observations dérivées...., nous/...


----------



## MariaFda

Mil Gracias, por la respuestan rapida.....

Sera que el parrafo queda mejor de esta forma:

''Après le diagnostic initial et, compte tenu des observations dérivées des audits réalisés aux systèmes, pour faire l'analyse de l'état de l’organisme et identifier ses points forts et ses insuffisances,  la méthode SWOT a été suivi."


----------



## Paquita

Siguiendo la sugerencia de Tina diría = "nous avons suivi", o quizás mejor "nous avons appliqué" , y lo pondría antes de "pour faire". Y tal vez no diría "pour faire l'analyse" sino "pour analyser ... et identifier..."


----------



## MariaFda

Hola a todos!!

Ultima version: 

Après le diagnostic initial et, compte tenu des observations dérivées des audits réalisés aux systèmes, nous avons appliqué la méthode SWOT pour analyser de l'état de l’organisme et identifier ses points forts et ses insuffisances. 

Estoy muy agradecida por sus amables sugerencias, entre varios se redacta mejor !!!!


----------



## letidod

Bonjour à tous!
Je sais qu´il y a des gens qui sont en train de traduire quelques termes de l´espagnol au français pour se présenter au concours. Dans les programmations des cours, en ESpagne nous avons une rubrique appelée 
"Atención a la Diversidad", cette rubrique explique comme nous allons nous occuper des élèves selon leurs différents rythmes d´apprentissage et/ou quelques problèmes qu´ils puissent avoir (physiques ou psychiques). Est-ce que je pourrais dire "Prise en compte de la diversité?" ou vous croyez que "prise en compte" n´a pas le même sens?

Merci!

Leti


----------



## Pinairun

Hola
Aide à la diversité?

Saludos


----------



## Gévy

Bonjour Letidod:

Je trouve ta proposition tout à fait valable et même bien trouvée. 

Bisous,

Gévy


----------



## letidod

Merci à tous les deux!


----------



## Timmytron

Bonjour !
moi aussi, je prépare le concours en français et j'utilise "le traitement de la diversité" pour dire "atención a la diversidad". 
Je ne sais pas si cela peut t'aider.

Je l'ai oublié, est-ce que vous pouvez m'aider ? on emploit "prendre en compte de" comme synonime de "tenir compte de" ??

Merci beaucoup


----------



## letidod

Je crois que prise en compte et tenir compte  sont synonymes mais attends la réponse d´un francophone. Moi, je préfère prise en compte, traitement je n´aime pas en français...


----------



## jprr

letidod said:


> Je crois que prise en compte et tenir compte  sont synonymes mais attends la réponse d´un francophone. Moi, je préfère prise en compte, traitement je n´aime pas en français...



Yo también prefiero "prise en compte"

Traitement suena mas o menos a que la diversidad es una enfermedad, y que hay que curarla ... creo que obviamente no es lo que queremos decir con Atención a la deiversidad


----------



## Timmytron

Supongo que lo de "traitement" será por gustos porque ha sido la fórmula que nos ha dado una profesora nativa que nos prepara para las oposiciones y lleva toda la vida dedicándose a la educación y a enseñar francés y si a ella no le suena mal.....  de hecho es lo que nos ha dicho que utilicemos pero bueno, todo el mundo se puede equivocar.

Si hay más gente que opina como jprr le agradecería que lo dijera para no volver a utilizar "traitement"

gracias


----------



## jprr

Bonjour,

Je suis bien d'accord - tout le monde peut se tromper.
Cela m'arrive plus souvent que je ne voudrais.... Du coup, j'ai cherché sur internet 'traitement de la diversité'....

Et j'ai trouvé des références à des accords internationaux pour
 la *promotion de l'égalité de traitement et de la diversité

*Utilisé ainsi, dans la formule complète, je n'ai plus rien à dire contre l'emploi de 'traitement'. Mais on est assez loin de  'traitement de la diversité "a secas"
Bonne journée.


----------



## weefoot

Bonjour,
Je souhaite envoyer un email à une auberge dans laquelle j'avais une pré-réservation, mais qui s'avère trop chère. Je souhaite donc leur demander de "ne pas prendre en compte ma pré-reservation". Comment demander ça en espagnol ?
Merci à tous


----------



## chlapec

Tout simplement, dis-leur de "cancelar la reserva"


----------



## weefoot

je suis bête, j'aurais du y penser ! merci Chlapec


----------



## Tina.Irun

> Je l'ai oublié, est-ce que vous pouvez m'aider ? on emploie "prendre en compte" comme synonyme de "tenir compte de" ??


Bonjour:
Prendre en compte = *tomar* en cuenta 
Tenir compte = *tener* en cuenta


----------



## Hollyjumper

*Nueva pregunta*
hilos unidos​
Hola a todos!

Comment traduiriez vous "d'autres facteurs doivent être pris en compte"? 

Puis-je utiliser la voix passive en disant : otros factores deben ser tomados en cuenta? C'est un peu lourd non? 

Muchas gracias y que tengan un buen tarde.


----------



## Tina.Irun

[





> QUOTE=Hollyjumper;8053295] *Nueva pregunta*​
> 
> 
> hilos unidos​
> 
> Hola a todos!
> 
> Comment traduiriez vous "d'autres facteurs doivent être pris en compte"?
> 
> Puis-je utiliser la voix passive en disant : otros factores deben ser tomados en cuenta? C'est un peu lourd non?


Bonjour,
On peut dire aussi: "se deben tomar en cuenta otros factores".


----------



## Hollyjumper

Muchas gracias! La tournure de phrase est beaucoup mieux!


----------

